# Rats with a sock?



## ryanbrooks (Sep 21, 2009)

Is it okay to give my rats a sock to chew on and make little bedding out of? Because when ever I take 'em out to play, they always seem to start chewing on my feet! ;D

The only reason I can think of not to give them one is becuase of the fibers in the sock? That maybe stupid, but I just want to make sure before harming them if it's ok to?

Thank you!
Ryan


----------



## ryanbrooks (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyone ???


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Some rats do nibble at socks on feet for some reason. It hurts! They aren't interested if no socks are on the feet though :



dapper.com.au said:


> 8. The sock tunnel.
> Get an old large sports sock. Cut the toe off so that it forms a tube. Using some hooks or ties, attach one end to the shelf. Your rats can climb down inside the tube to reach the floor.


http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm

I don't see why you couldn't give them a sock. Although I don't think they'd be too likely to tear it up for bedding. They'd probably be more likely to go in it now and again.


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

i use bar mats (like mini towels) ... they are made of the same thing as socks lol!!! they make a really cheap alternative to those expensive hammocks!!! here is a pic 










i am fortunate that my partner works for a pub, but may be able to ask them for them as pubs here in uk get them for free and don't often use them! (be sure to be an existing customer or of the right age lol!!!)


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Socks are good entertainment for them in my experience.


----------

